# Cummins trans tank



## Gary Byers (Nov 19, 2016)

We have a 2005 alfa gold see ya and keep getting this message;  "cummins trans tank" on the dash.  Does anyone know what yis means or what we are supposed to do about it? We are new owners and just purchased this motorhome.  Thank you.

GARY


----------

